# Flash Gordon



## Scott (Aug 17, 2007)

Is the new Sci Fi channel show Flash Gordon any good?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 17, 2007)

Watched the frist few minutes of it last week. Didn't like it; too much like the stupid 80's (I think) movie version.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 17, 2007)

Wythe County Calvinist said:


> Watched the frist few minutes of it last week. Didn't like it; too much like the stupid 80's (I think) movie version.



Did they have any new songs by Queen on it?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 17, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Wythe County Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Watched the frist few minutes of it last week. Didn't like it; too much like the stupid 80's (I think) movie version.
> ...



All the music seemed to be by Queen, or at least Queen-esque (is that a word?). But as to new, I don't know. Never really was a fan of Queen so I wouldn't know old from new. Sorry.


----------



## govols (Aug 17, 2007)

If songs aren't by Queen then it is the King of cheese.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 17, 2007)

I thought it was very cheesy.


----------



## govols (Aug 17, 2007)

caleb_woodrow said:


> I thought it was very cheesy.



Couldn't have been Queen then.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 17, 2007)

Wythe County Calvinist said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > Wythe County Calvinist said:
> ...



OK, I didn't expect anyone to take that comment seriously! Despite the fact that two members of Queen are still performing under that name, Queen as we know it ceased to exist when Freddy Mercury died.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 17, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Wythe County Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptist said:
> ...



Told you I wasn't a fan.


----------

